# Motorstrom zu hoch



## denboo (1 Oktober 2013)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe eine kleine Ventilator der bis jetzt in Stern über eien Motorschutzschalter geschaltet war. Jetzt wollte ich den Motor in Dreick schalten. Laut datenblatt hat der Motor eine In von 0,97 A dementprechen habe ich auch den Motorschutzschalter angepasst. Nach ca 10s wird der Motorschutzschalter rausgehauen. Nach dem ich den Strom gemessen habe der bei 4,2 A lag war mir auch klar wiso. Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann das der Strom deutlich höher ist als laut Datenblatt. Im Stern läuft der Motor mit seinem Nennstrom. 

Gruß

Denboo


----------



## Superkater (1 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Denbo,

die meisten kleineren Motoren haben bei Dreieckschaltung eine Motorbemessungsspannung von 230V und bei Stern von 400V. Wenn man im Klemmbrett auf Dreieck verschaltet und mit 400V auf die Wicklungen geht wird der Motor relativ bald thermisch einschmelzen.

Ausnahme mit Umrichter : Man kann mit einem Umrichter zwar die 87Hz Kennlinie fahren und den Motor auf Dreieck verschalten, aber da regelt der Umrichter die Motorbemessungsspannung so dass bei 50 Hz nur 230V an der Wicklung sind. Für den Dauerbetrieb ist die 87Hz Kennlinie auch nicht geeignet.


----------



## MSB (1 Oktober 2013)

Der Grund ist ganz einfach:
*Es fingern Leute an Sachen rum, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben!*

Wenn derjenige, der den Motor irgendwann mal angeschlossen hat, nicht eine ähnlich niedrige Qualifikation aufwies,
dann wird das ganze schon seinen Grund haben, warum der Motor so geklemmt war wie er geklemmt war.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Oktober 2013)

Also erstmal stimme ich MSB *ohne Einschränkung* zu.

Zu deiner Frage aber noch :
Wenn du schon im Datenblatt nachgeschaut hast, welchen Strom der Motor so benötigt dann müßtest du darin auch gefunden haben, für welche Schaltungsart das gilt (Stern). Ggf. ist die Schaltungsart Dreieck in dem Datenblatt auch aufgeführt und wenn ja auch die dafür benötigten Bedingungen. Wenn du die hergestellt hast dann kannst du den Motor sicherlich auch im Dreieck betreiben. Ob du das allerdings machen solltest stelle ich hier mal in Frage.
Warum möchtest du den Lüfter überhaupt im Dreieck laufen lassen ?
Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Stern- und Dreieckschaltung und das, was dann elektrisch passiert ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## denboo (1 Oktober 2013)

@ superkater danke für den Tipp mit 230 Volt du hattest recht ich habe das Datenblatt nochmal herumgekramt. Das ist halt der Unterschiede zur Theorie und Praxis. Ich selbst studiere noch und habe davon noch nicht gehört gehabt das man bei Kleinere Motoren bei Dreieck 230 Volt als Bemessung Spannung nimmt.
@ Larry Laffer ja der Unterschied ist mir bekannt, aber wie man sieht muss ich noch eine Menge Lernen. Trotzdem auch dir ein Herzliches Dankeschön das du so schnell zur Stelle warst.
und zu guter Letzt @ MSB. Ich bezweifle nicht das du über eine Menge an Wissen und Erfahrung verfügst, aber trotzdem solltest du dich mal fragen ob du hier richtig aufgehoben bist mit deiner Herablassenden Art. DU hättest dir diene Aussage sparen können den damit war letztendlich keinem geholfen.

Naja es ist schön dass wenigsten nicht alle so sind. Danke nochmal an alle und ich denke damit kann das Thema geschlossen werden.

Gruß 

Denboo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2013)

Der MSB hat aber absolut recht, bei Spannungen dieser höhe hört der Spaß
auf und gehört nicht in die Hände von Laien.


----------



## MSB (2 Oktober 2013)

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht:
Strom macht hässlich, schwarz und klein.

P.S. Mag sein, dass dir das ganze herablassend vorkommt, ich bin nur von dem Trend ein wenig angepisst, der sich hier im Forum breit macht,
das jeder der einen Schraubenzieher richtig rum halten kann plötzlich meint er darf sich Elektriker nennen.
Zum Glück sind 230/400V auch noch nicht so hoch, das sich das Problem unmittelbar durch evolutionäre Vorgänge eliminiert.


----------



## floppy (2 Oktober 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind 230/400V auch noch nicht so hoch, das sich das Problem unmittelbar durch evolutionäre Vorgänge eliminiert.



Tut aber tierisch weh! 
Leider trifft die "Evolution" aber selten die die sie riefen sondern die Anderen


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Oktober 2013)

Dazu muss ich mich doch noch einmal äußern :


denboo schrieb:


> @ MSB. Ich bezweifle nicht das du über eine Menge an Wissen und Erfahrung verfügst, aber trotzdem solltest du dich mal fragen ob du hier richtig aufgehoben bist mit deiner Herablassenden Art. DU hättest dir diene Aussage sparen können den damit war letztendlich keinem geholfen.


Ich kenne MSB zwar nicht persönlich, schon aber viele seiner Beiträge. Ich behaupte mal, dass er weder herablassend ist noch dass er hier ins Forum nicht hingehört - ganz im Gegenteil. ich muss auch gestehen, dass mich die Art deiner Frage sehr an deiner Qualifikation hat zweifeln lassen ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (2 Oktober 2013)

denboo schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschiede zur Theorie und Praxis. Ich selbst studiere noch und habe davon noch nicht gehört gehabt



Tja, das im Studium zwar viel Theorie, aber immer seltener die wichtigen Grundlagen gelehrt werden, ist mir auch schon öfters aufgefallen. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass jemand ohne die notwendigen Kenntnisse nichts an einem Drehstrommotor zu suchen hat.

Gruß.

PS: Da aus Deiner Fragestellung hervorgeht, dass Du den Den Unterschied zwischen Stern-/Dreieckschaltung nicht kennts, legt dies auch die Vermutung nahe, dass Du die Grundlagen das Personenschutzes an elektrischen Anlagen *nicht* kennst. 
Von daher stimme ich MSB voll zu: *FINGER WEG!*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2013)

Zusätzlich Gehören Handwerkliche Fähigkeiten dazu um an Elektrotechnischen Anlagen
zu Arbeiten, das lernt man nicht im Studium. Schnell ist eine Ader gequetscht, angeritzt 
oder nicht sauber angeschlossen. Da können Brände entstehen und es besteht Gefahr für
Leib und Leben, auch von unbeteiligte.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 Oktober 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zusätzlich Gehören Handwerkliche Fähigkeiten dazu um an Elektrotechnischen Anlagen
> zu Arbeiten, das lernt man nicht im Studium. Schnell ist eine Ader gequetscht, angeritzt
> oder nicht sauber angeschlossen.


In der Regel gehört ja noch eine IHK-Prüfung dazu, um selbst als studierter Mensch die handwerkliche Umsetzung selber vollziehen zu dürfen.


----------

